# Newbie :  Testing Routing code ??



## onkar (Jul 16, 2009)

How can i test the networking code in general
on a single system i have with plenty of RAM and 
processing power ?

Regards,
Onkar


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 20, 2009)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish with this ?

Tools "nttcp, ttcp" interfaces "edsc, dsc" just to name a few to get you started.

It may just be better to see if there are some statistics that someone has gathered and posted up somewhere that might match your machines configuration.


----------

